# Tournament in Nor Cal



## bart (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Folks,

I'm going to be bringing some of my students and competing myself in the Kilohana Classic tournament in Campbell, CA (near San Jose) on March 19. 

http://www.shinbukandojo.com/

There's going to be stop action and continuous single stick using padded weapons and a knife fighting competition as well. 

Are any other people from Nor Cal going to give it a go? I'm still playing phone tag with the host for more details, but it looks to be a lot of fun.


----------



## bart (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Folks,

I spent some time yesterday speaking with Jason Inay about the tournament. He was very friendly and is a great resource. He will be directing the stickfighting part of the competition. The tournament is going to use padded 1"+ diameter sticks of 28" length with a fiberglass core. They will weigh somewhere between 1 and 2 pounds. The stop action and continuous sparring are only going to bar thrusts, butts, sweeps, and throws. The whole body is a target. The knife sparring is going to be done with hard rubber training blades, wrapped in athletic tape, and then dusted with sidewalk chalk. Use of kicking , sweeps, and throws is prohibited.  

All in all the discussion made this sound as if it's going to be a lot of fun. They are very concerned with safety, sportsmanship, and the positive promotion of authentic FMA. They are also interested in the development of skill in defense and judging will emphasize that along with aggressiveness, and overall execution of technique. I hope those available in Nor Cal will give it a shot.


----------

